# How long to smoke lamb



## ak1

Hi all. I'm doing a leg of lamb tomorrow for easter dinner and was hoping someone could tell me roughly how long a 4 lb leg needs to smoke.

Thanks.


----------



## mdboatbum

That kinda depends on pretty much everything. If t were me, I'd go hot and fast to in IT of around 140˚. For a 4 lb. leg, that should only take a couple hours at most. Low and slow maybe 5 or 6 hours, depending on how you want the meat. Bone in or boneless will affect times as well.


----------



## ak1

Thanks, It's bone in


----------



## solaryellow

I want to say it took me 4 hours to get to 145 last time I smoked a leg of lamb that was about the same size but boneless. I was keeping the smoker around 235.


----------



## h2osmoke

I alway's use a good thermometer and smoke until 135 internal and let it rest covered for at least an hour before carving.


----------



## kevinthegrilguy

I did a rack of lamb yesterday.The finished product is my profile pic. I used a  digital meat thermonitor  & let it smoke on the grill at around 300-350 away from the coals for about 1 hour. the only seasoning I used was fresh ground sea salt,fresh ground black pepper, & fresh minced rosemary from my herb garden& soaked cherry wood chips on the coals. It was my 1st attempt at lamp & I was happy how it turned out!


----------



## kevinthegrilguy

I cooked it till the center was at about 150 then let it rest for 5 min before cutting


----------



## kiwijumper

Hey kevin ,

Great job on the lamb ,how did it taste , i am doin a boneless 4-5lb roast that i'm smoking this weekend and yours looked great

pauli new york !!


----------



## moikel

I can only do it in metric,but I went 3x hours at 90c & 1 hour at 100c in my Sardinian lamb post.I had a probe as well. That gave me medium rare. Boneless but 2.4kg bone in.


----------



## apostoli

Hot and fast for a good crust.  425 for 15 minutes to sear then 325 for about 15 minutes a pound bone in, 25 minutes per pound boned and rolled.


----------

